# Best quota hunt?



## rapid fire (Aug 18, 2015)

I have 8 priority points. What is the best hunt?


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Aug 18, 2015)

I've heard a lot of good about the hunt in Darien. I have 2 points so unfortunately I'm gonna be waiting another year to go I guess


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 18, 2015)

Really depends on a lot of different things. The only one I've been on is a late season Butler Island hunt. It was decent for only using a couple of points to get. I always wanted to hunt Dan Denton, but after a unique (for lack of  a better word) experience at the walk in pond, doubt I'll ever go that way again.


----------



## Joe Overby (Aug 19, 2015)

There's no such thing in this state...


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 19, 2015)

Joe Overby said:


> There's no such thing in this state...



I agree Joe. There are states very near by with some great quota hunts.


----------



## Seminole Brooks (Aug 20, 2015)

2nd butler island hunt


----------



## pignjig10lb (Aug 20, 2015)

8 points I would go Dan Denton pond 1.


----------



## andyparm (Aug 20, 2015)

Never been to Dan Denton, but with 8 priority points you could probably draw one of the opening weekends in Butler. (Not even sure if it works that way). Butler can be feast or famine no matter what depending on habitat management. I've had way better hunts in GA doing my own thing honestly...

Having said that, if you're on the feast side of things you will have a shot at almost every kind of duck that flies through GA including pintails, mallards, wigeon, blacks, and even whistling ducks. Could be worth it...


----------



## across the river (Aug 20, 2015)

Even if the birds are at Butler on your weekend(and that is a big if), there will be two or three blinds( rice fields) where all the ducks have been sitting all week out of about thirty blinds.  If you happen to draw one of those three, then you will have a pretty good hunt.  If you draw one of the other 27 blinds, then you will watch all the birds pour into those three blinds, get shot at, and if they don't kill them, fly a mile high over the rest of the place while people blow hail calls as loud as they can and shoot at birds with a shotgun that you probably couldn't reach with a patriot missile.  It other words, even if you get drawn for Butler, you have a 10% chance of having a good hunt, and a 90% chance of being aggravated.   I have never been to Dan Denton, but I would pick that hunt based on others that I know that have been.   I think they only let three groups in on the quota pond, so if you can talk them into either hunting with you, or not sky busting everything coming in, then you have a decent chance of killing a few birds.  At least that is what I have been told about DD.  My opinion on Butler comes from plenty of experience hunting there.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Aug 20, 2015)

Anyone hunt glovers creek up on West Point?


----------



## andyparm (Aug 21, 2015)

across the river said:


> Even if the birds are at Butler on your weekend(and that is a big if), there will be two or three blinds( rice fields) where all the ducks have been sitting all week out of about thirty blinds.  If you happen to draw one of those three, then you will have a pretty good hunt.  If you draw one of the other 27 blinds, then you will watch all the birds pour into those three blinds, get shot at, and if they don't kill them, fly a mile high over the rest of the place while people blow hail calls as loud as they can and shoot at birds with a shotgun that you probably couldn't reach with a patriot missile.  It other words, even if you get drawn for Butler, you have a 10% chance of having a good hunt, and a 90% chance of being aggravated.   I have never been to Dan Denton, but I would pick that hunt based on others that I know that have been.   I think they only let three groups in on the quota pond, so if you can talk them into either hunting with you, or not sky busting everything coming in, then you have a decent chance of killing a few birds.  At least that is what I have been told about DD.  My opinion on Butler comes from plenty of experience hunting there.



Pretty much agree with everything said here. If you draw one of the two opening weekends your odds may be closer to 25% chance of success 75% chance of aggravation. As close as you'll get to legit information on this forum!


----------



## jerry russell (Aug 21, 2015)

Mark if you are taking a kid, give me a call and I will tell you of a Georgia hunt that will cause your gun barrel to melt.  You will see ducks in the hundreds and hundreds. You will swear you are in Arkansas.  This is a youth hunt.


----------



## pignjig10lb (Aug 23, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> Anyone hunt glovers creek up on West Point?



Not worth  point, it's ok for hunting but can be very off also. I would not waste more than a couple of points.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 23, 2015)

kevbo3333 said:


> Anyone hunt glovers creek up on West Point?



What pig n jig said.  I think the years of open Saturday hunting ruined glovers.  If it was a private place managed correctly it would be a jam up place.


----------



## Weldbiltkiller (Aug 26, 2015)

pignjig10lb said:


> 8 points I would go Dan Denton pond 1.



I second that. I have 6 points trying to draw DD pond 1.


----------



## phillip270 (Aug 26, 2015)

i went to the butler hunt two years ago didnt fire a shot. the blind across the dike from us killed 14 ducks before 8.  gadwall,mallards, blue/green teal a red head,ring necks and woodies. it all depends on where they want to go.  the coast does offer the surprise element.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Sep 1, 2015)

I've hunted Butler a lot over the past 20 years, it has to be a good year, and you have to draw a good blind on top of that. Now with that being said, be mobile and be patient, use great decoys and great calling and stay late and you stand a chance of scratching out some birds.... that's my 2 cents...


----------



## ehilburn11 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sorry for the newbie questions but how to do earn priority points?


----------



## Uptonongood (Sep 12, 2015)

Beta Tau789 said:


> I've hunted Butler a lot over the past 20 years, it has to be a good year, and you have to draw a good blind on top of that. Now with that being said, be mobile and be patient, use great decoys and great calling and stay late and you stand a chance of scratching out some birds.... that's my 2 cents...



Sounds like things are the same on Butler Island as they were many years ago.  You identified all of characteristics for success, the only thing I would change is the calling.  

The vast majority of duck hunters will do much better if they don't carry a call with them, especially after the first three weeks of the season.  By then the birds are so call shy, they'll flare at any sound.   Knowing how to use decoys, how to get concealed from birds overhead, and how to be still and PATIENT with the birds will work much better.  

You also mentioned one other item about Butler Island hunting I'm not going to repeat that demonstrates you truly DO know how to hunt it well.


----------



## jasper181 (Nov 18, 2015)

I wouldn't get to happy about Darien this year. There aren't many ducks around, not even coots. The guys running the show down there have dropped the ball, a lot of the impound is dry.


----------



## wray912 (Nov 18, 2015)

across the river said:


> Even if the birds are at Butler on your weekend(and that is a big if), there will be two or three blinds( rice fields) where all the ducks have been sitting all week out of about thirty blinds.  If you happen to draw one of those three, then you will have a pretty good hunt.  If you draw one of the other 27 blinds, then you will watch all the birds pour into those three blinds, get shot at, and if they don't kill them, fly a mile high over the rest of the place while people blow hail calls as loud as they can and shoot at birds with a shotgun that you probably couldn't reach with a patriot missile.  It other words, even if you get drawn for Butler, you have a 10% chance of having a good hunt, and a 90% chance of being aggravated.   I have never been to Dan Denton, but I would pick that hunt based on others that I know that have been.   I think they only let three groups in on the quota pond, so if you can talk them into either hunting with you, or not sky busting everything coming in, then you have a decent chance of killing a few birds.  At least that is what I have been told about DD.  My opinion on Butler comes from plenty of experience hunting there.



90% of the problem down there


----------



## bradleyjanes06 (Nov 19, 2015)

joepuppy said:


> Really depends on a lot of different things. The only one I've been on is a late season Butler Island hunt. It was decent for only using a couple of points to get. I always wanted to hunt Dan Denton, but after a unique (for lack of  a better word) experience at the walk in pond, doubt I'll ever go that way again.



It's all qouta due to reason like you didn't mention.  To many fights and things of that nature so now it's qouta hunts only to stop over crowding and fighting


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2015)

ehilburn11 said:


> Sorry for the newbie questions but how to do earn priority points?



They come with your teal tags.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2015)

Actually, they come from applying for quota hunts and being rejected.  Teal tags just sounded more PC.


----------

